# FAH v7 optimizaitons



## xvi (Mar 24, 2012)

I did a quick search for any flags we could put up on the v7 client and found this list.

Specifically,


> A list of Common options are:
> 
> ```
> Name       Value       Description
> ...


I'm giving "client-type advanced" and "next-unit-percentage 95" a shot. I don't think I'll try bigadv as my X2 is rather multithread-unfriendly, but I'd be interested to hear if any of you i7 or FX guys have any success with it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2012)

Bigadv is only available for those who have 16 threads.
I have a 1.5Mb Internet connection and I have no problem downloading the next WU (which I think is slick) at 99%.
This should be over in the V7 client thread


----------

